# Inbound and Outbound



## Narda

Hola, de nuevo tengo otra pregunta...

Estoy haciendo una traducción y encuentro "inbound sales" and "outbound sales" que traducido y de acuerdo al contexto, serian "ventas entrantes" y "ventas salientes" ó internas/externas.  No me gusta ninguna y parece que me he encontrado con un muro mental, por favor podrían enviarme sus sugerencias?

Mil gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Leopold

Inbound se refiere a ventas internas (dentro de las fronteras). Interiores/domésticas/nacionales...

Outbould se refiere a ventas externas (fuera de las fronteras)
Exteriores/Importación-Exportación

Sin la frase completa me es difícil precisarte... 

Leo


----------



## Limey. Limeño

Leopold said:
			
		

> Inbound se refiere a ventas internas (dentro de las fronteras). Interiores/domésticas/nacionales...
> 
> Outbould se refiere a ventas externas (fuera de las fronteras)
> Exteriores/Importación-Exportación
> 
> Sin la frase completa me es difícil precisarte...
> 
> Leo


Serán entonces   "Domestic Sales and Export Sales" creo.
Derek


----------



## Narda

Aquí te mando el texto como lo enviaron:  "Al igual que todos nuestros servicios, los teleservicios-inbound de ___ trabajan en conjunción con nuestra tecnología integrada".

Estamos hablando de centros de servicio al cliente y televentas/telemarketing.  Las televentas inbound son cuando los clientes llaman y estan interesados en el producto y el resultado es que en el mayor de los casos la venta se hace.

Outbound se refiere a que el agente llama  (cold calling) y ofrece el producto.

Yo no quisiera usar las palabras en inglés, pero la traducción no me parece la más apropiada.  Que crees tu?


----------



## Narda

Gracias Limeño.  Fíjate que si decimos televentas domésticas estamos hablando de las hechas localmente y si decimos de exportación sería el equivalente a que salen fuera del país.  I am in a quandary!


----------



## Leopold

Vale, vale. Lo he encontrado.

Echa un vistazo a este hilo, Narda.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=10406&highlight=inbound

Leo


----------



## Leopold

Echa un vistazo también a este otro.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=16919&highlight=inbound

Por cierto, muevo tu consulta al foro de terminología especializada.

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## Narda

Gracias Leo!  Estoy chequeando los hilos.  Te contaré que hago.


----------



## rayb

Narda:

En los Call Centers se utiliza Ventas Inbound y Ventas Outbound, que corresponden en Telemarketing a Recepción de llamadas de venta y Generación de llamadas de venta


----------



## sergio11

El problema es que las palabras en inglés tampoco describen correctamente el fenómeno. Se usan simplemente por convención. Lo que es "inbound" o "outbound" no es la venta, sino el método de generación de la misma. Tratar de traducir literalmente algo que no está bien descrito en el idioma original es prácticamente imposible. 

Lo mejor sería decir "ventas generadas por clientes" y "ventas generadas por agentes," y si tienen agentes internos y externos, las "ventas generadas por agentes" se pueden subdividir en "ventas generadas por agentes internos" y "ventas generadas por agentes externos."

Es simplemente una idea. No lo saqué de ningún lado. Puede estar bien o mal.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Narda,

Sergio is on the right track. In call center terminology, an inbound call is one initiated by a client or sales prospect [propective client], while an outbound call is one made by an agent. Thus "inbound" to the call center, and "outbound" from the call center.

I do not know the words in Spanish, but I would look for the maritime terminology, for ship movements into and out of port. These may be a useful parallel.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Narda

Thank you all!!  You guys are awesome.   I think I am getting a better idea on how to approach the whole thing.  Believe me there is more... like back-end technology, mining infrastructure.  Terms that do not have their equal in Spanish, yet, that I believe need to be translated for the purpose I have.  Anyway, I talk tooooo much. 

Thanks a million!  Un milllonazo de gracias!


----------



## lauranazario

Narda said:
			
		

> Aquí te mando el texto como lo enviaron:  "Al igual que todos nuestros servicios, los teleservicios-inbound de ___ trabajan en conjunción con nuestra tecnología integrada".



Bueno, bueno... permítanme aportar que en la compañía donde trabajo tenemos una división de telemercadeo y --al igual que el caso que somete Narda-- se conservan los términos "inbound" y "outbound", que se han convertido en jerga particular de dicha industria.

Pero cuando ha sido necesario enviar correspondencia a clientes que NO saben ni pío de inglés, se les ha definido como "servicios de generar llamadas (outbound services) y de recibir llamadas (inbound services)". 
La clave radica en modificar la oración de manera que lo que se ofrezcan sean "servicios de generar o recibir llamadas" --y siempre te puedes valer del paréntesis y las comillas para denotar la jerga de la industria.
EJEMPLO: _En ABC contamos con los más avanzados servicios de telemercadeo para generar y recibir llamadas ("outbound and inbound telemarketing")._​
Espero que esto te ayude.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## rayb

sergio11 said:
			
		

> El problema es que las palabras en inglés tampoco describen correctamente el fenómeno. Se usan simplemente por convención. Lo que es "inbound" o "outbound" no es la venta, sino el método de generación de la misma. Tratar de traducir literalmente algo que no está bien descrito en el idioma original es prácticamente imposible.
> 
> Lo mejor sería decir "ventas generadas por clientes" y "ventas generadas por agentes," y si tienen agentes internos y externos, las "ventas generadas por agentes" se pueden subdividir en "ventas generadas por agentes internos" y "ventas generadas por agentes externos."
> 
> Es simplemente una idea. No lo saqué de ningún lado. Puede estar bien o mal.


 
Les recuerdo que en el post 9, señalé lo siguiente:

"En los Call Centers se utiliza Ventas Inbound y Ventas Outbound, que corresponden en Telemarketing a Recepción de llamadas de venta y Generación de llamadas de venta"

Pareciera que nos estamos leyendo mucho entre nosotros. Por cierto, lo importante es tener claro qué es lo que significan en telemarketing "inboud" y "outbound":

inbound = una operación de venta, resultante de una llamada a una plataforma de "call center", como respuesta espontánea a una campaña pública de marketing.

outbound = una operación de venta, resultante  de una llamada generada en una plataforma de "call center", generalmente pero no necesariamente como apoyo a una campaña pública de marketing.


----------



## Saila

GUYS I NEED SOME HELP WITH THE TERM INBOUND CUSTOMS CLEARANCE ...PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Fa1202

Narda said:


> Aquí te mando el texto como lo enviaron:  "Al igual que todos nuestros servicios, los teleservicios-inbound de ___ trabajan en conjunción con nuestra tecnología integrada".



Creo que en vez de "en conjunción" te referías a "de manera conjunta". La primera es un calco espantoso


----------

